# LOTRO Map



## Tikume (1. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

es gibt zwar mittlerweile im Netz viele gute Kartenseiten, trotzdem wollte ich hier mal mein Kartenprogramm vorstellen.

Benötigt wird das .Net 2 Framework und natürlich LOTRO Map. Das Programm muss nicht installiert werden, einfach in einen Ordner entzippen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kleine Anleitung:
Die Karte wird per Mausklick & ziehen verschoben. Mit +/- auf dem Ziffernblock kann man rein und rauszoomen. Sollte es passieren dass ihr die Karte aus dem sichtbaren Bereich schiebt könnt ihr sie mit Rechtsklick zurückholen.
Doppelklick auf die Karte schaltet in den Kartenmodus, das Fenster wird dann auch über allen anderen Fenstern angezeigt. Mit einem weiteren Doppelklick kommt man zurück.

Per Rechtsklick auf Karte oder die Liste mit den POIs wird ein Kontextmenü aufgerufe über das man die Kartenpunkte bearbeiten, Einstellungen aufrufen, Daten importieren und speichern kann. Gespeichert wird auch beim Verlassen des Programms.

Wenn ihr einen neuen Kartenpunkt angebt könnt ihr im Spiel über ";loc" eure Position erfahren. Die Ausgabe landet im eingestellten Chat. Ihr könnt die Ausgabe mit CTRL-C kopieren (die ev. Anführungszeichen oder Leerzeichen stören hier nicht, es sollte aber nicht der halbe Chat sein) - dann werden die Koordinaten bei Neuanlegung bereits eingetragen in der Maske.


----------



## NavySushi (2. Juni 2007)

Klingt ja ganz vernünftig, aber bevor ich mir das ziehe, gleich die Frage :
*Wie genau und wie vollständig ist Sie denn wirklich ?*

Aber dennoch Respekt, wenn das dein eigen Werk ist!


----------



## Taifon (3. Juni 2007)

Na ich glaube mal nicht Das es ein sein eigenwerk ist, da ich es schon bei Codemaster auf der Page gesehen und auch dort gezogen habe. Mit der Vollständigkeit ist es so, Das jeder selber seine eigenen punkte und standorte hinzufügen kann.

Original Link


----------



## Tikume (3. Juni 2007)

NavySushi schrieb:


> Klingt ja ganz vernünftig, aber bevor ich mir das ziehe, gleich die Frage :
> *Wie genau und wie vollständig ist Sie denn wirklich ?*
> 
> Aber dennoch Respekt, wenn das dein eigen Werk ist!



Von Vollständigkeit kann natürlich keeine Rede sein, der Vorteil bei dem Programm ist dass man seine eigenen Map Notes anlegen kann was bei den Kartenseiten die derzeit kursieren soweit ich es gesehen habe nicht geht.
Zusätzlich sind auch noch die Brasse-Karten eingepflegt die zumindest beim alten Wald sehr hilfreich sind. 

Ob man das Programm nützlich findet hängt natürlich von jedem selbst ab, zumal es mittlerweile (als ich mit dem Programm angefangen habe war das noch nicht so) ja diverse Seiten im Inet gibt.





Taifon schrieb:


> Na ich glaube mal nicht Das es ein sein eigenwerk ist, da ich es schon bei Codemaster auf der Page gesehen und auch dort gezogen habe.


Ist es schon, nur anderer Foren Nick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taifon (10. Juni 2007)

ok Sry. Dann habe ich natürlich nichts gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (14. Juni 2007)

*Update 14.06.07:*
- Evendim hinzugefügt


----------



## Tikume (16. Juni 2007)

*Update 15.06.07:*
- Dungeons und Gebäude können nun erfasst werden im Indoor Modus
- Umstrukturierung der Menüs
- In den Einstellungen wird die Option für den transparenten Labelhintergrund nicht mehr das Gegenteil von dem was sie tun sollte machen
- Fehler dass die Karte beim Kartenwechsel zweimal gezeichnet wurde behoben
- Begonnen eine aufrufbare Hilfe einzubauen


----------



## Serran (16. Juni 2007)

Dann sage ich mal Danke!!!  ich werds gleich probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. Juni 2007)

So langsam überlege ich auch, mir das Tool mal runterzuladen.
Werd's auf jeden Fall weiter beobachten.

Wie sieht es denn mit der Vollständigkeit im Vergleich z.B. zur buffed-Karte aus?


----------



## Tikume (16. Juni 2007)

Ich habe da keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit, der Vorteil und Kokus ist ja primär das man eigene Notizen machen kann. Bzw. wenn Du ingame nach was fragst und dir jemand Koordinaten nennt kannst Du das so leicht visualisieren.

Die mitgelieferten Daten sind nur meine eigenen, ich würde aber behaupten dass z.B. in Angmar derzeit noch mehr eigezeichnet ist als bei Buffed.de.


----------



## gumz (16. Juni 2007)

Ick bleib lieber bei http://mehq.net/dynmap/index.php


----------



## Tikume (19. Juni 2007)

*WICHTIGES UPDATE*:
- Bug korrigiert der beim anklicken von Kartenpunkten im Outdoor Modus zum Datenverlust führt

Desweiteren:
- Bug korrigiert beim Abbrechen der Farbauswahl in den Einstellungen
- Karte von Angmar aktualisiert
- Hilfe ist nun vollständig


----------



## Tikume (4. Juli 2007)

*Update:*
- Kartendaten aktualisiert
- Karte der Nordhöhen erneuert


----------



## Tikume (28. Juli 2007)

*Update:*
Wer seine eigenen Daten beisteuern will, kann dies nun ganz einfach über ein Web Formular tuen.
Datei auswählen, hochladen - fertig.

*Upload Formular*


----------



## Tikume (8. August 2007)

*Update 08.08.07:*
- Kartendaten aktualisiert (Dank an Patrick Hiller)
- Update der Brasse Karte vom Alten Wald (Dank an Dantor)


----------



## Hargedon (20. März 2008)

Wo muss man das reinzippen?


----------



## Vetaro (20. März 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> einfach in einen Ordner entzippen.


----------



## Hargedon (20. März 2008)

wo denn reinzippen?welchen ordner? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hargedon (20. März 2008)

ich meine wenn das in game gehen soll muss das doch in i-einen ordner im spiel oder?


----------



## seavers (20. März 2008)

Nein, du entpackst die Datei einfach in einen Ordner auf deiner Festplatte, startest dass Programm und kannst dann wenn du spielst (mit Alt + Tab) in das Programm wechseln. 
Das Programm hat NICHTS direkt mit dem Spiel zu tun.


----------



## Hargedon (20. März 2008)

achso also die alte map hat man dann ausserdem noch?

also die standart map...


----------



## seamon (20. März 2008)

Hargedon schrieb:


> achso also die alte map hat man dann ausserdem noch?
> 
> also die standart map...



Das ist kein Add-On. Das ist ein eigenständiges Programm. Ändert nichts am Spiel, muss nicht in den Spielordner, hat mit dem Spiel gar nichts zu tun, ausser, dass es dir die Karte aus dem Spiel anzeigt. Dafür musst du das Spiel aber minimieren.


----------



## Möh1 (20. März 2008)

Zur Karte kann ich nur sagen *räusper*  woohooo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  die is ja genial big lob an die programmierin.
So nur um das mal los zu werden. schön wär ein update wo die schürfstellenoder andere abbauplätze drauf wären
mfg


----------



## HellBlade07 (31. März 2008)

wer nen pda bzw ppc hat kann sich auch ein kartentool laden...ist meiner meinung nach sehr angenehm weil ich endlich nicht mehr minimieren muss um was zu suchen...
wers testen will hier der link: http://www.freewebtown.com/chris321/index.html

es funktioniert unter WM5 wie auch WM6 (beides getestet)


----------

